# 94 Nissan Sentra 5th gear problem Help Please!!!



## crooker (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello All,
I have a 94 Nissan Sentra E, 1.6 liter 5 speed (RS5F31A) It is poping out of 5th gear, I plan to rebuild the transmission replace the synchros and the 5th gear, but want to have some tech data on the breakdown of this transaxle. Any links with illustrated parts breakdown, torque values and clearance requirments would be greatly appriated.
Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

crooker said:


> Hello All,
> I have a 94 Nissan Sentra E, 1.6 liter 5 speed (RS5F31A) It is poping out of 5th gear, I plan to rebuild the transmission replace the synchros and the 5th gear, but want to have some tech data on the breakdown of this transaxle. Any links with illustrated parts breakdown, torque values and clearance requirments would be greatly appriated.
> Thanks
> 
> [email protected]


I thaught that the E model came 4spd. But honestly bro, I would just replace the tranny, A 1.6 tranny would go for aroung $175 in an average junk yard...


----------



## pulsar nx owner (Nov 25, 2003)

urbanracerone said:


> I thaught that the E model came 4spd. But honestly bro, I would just replace the tranny, A 1.6 tranny would go for aroung $175 in an average junk yard...


 a dumb reply. most junkyard nissan trannys will have 5th gear problems
and ya wont know about it till after ya PAY and install it. odds are NOT in your favor. better odds on a good rebuild.
i said 
a 
GOOD rebuild.
now go and get yourself a GOOd rebuild. and the odds of that suck too.


----------



## meeky moose (Apr 21, 2004)

imo if your not ran your car, and your usin g it for a daily driver/commuter to work, put a 4-speed in it.. 4th gear is a bit higher than 5th in a 5-speed so that + gas mileage increase....

someone before me put a 4-speed in my nx 1600.. i'm assuming because of the 5-speeds issues with 5th gear.. i use the car for a commuter not a racer, and i see 40+ mpg avg..

just my opinion..


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

pulsar nx owner said:


> a dumb reply. most junkyard nissan trannys will have 5th gear problems
> and ya wont know about it till after ya PAY and install it. odds are NOT in your favor. better odds on a good rebuild.
> i said
> a
> ...


Ok newbie, call my reply a dumd reply if you want, All i know is i baught over 6 trannys fron the junk yard for all of my shops cars, and i had no problems, why waste money on a 1.6 tranny? Well in my opinion its to cheap to buy a 1.6 tranny rather then rebuild it...


----------



## pulsar nx owner (Nov 25, 2003)

*sorta agree*



urbanracerone said:


> Ok newbie, call my reply a dumd reply if you want, All i know is i baught over 6 trannys fron the junk yard for all of my shops cars, and i had no problems, why waste money on a 1.6 tranny? Well in my opinion its to cheap to buy a 1.6 tranny rather then rebuild it...


 yeah , actually its ok for the 1.6.
the 2.0 stick, now thats a hole udder story.
lousy, lousy odds............


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

pulsar nx owner said:


> yeah , actually its ok for the 1.6.
> the 2.0 stick, now thats a hole udder story.
> lousy, lousy odds............


thats what i'm saying, for example i wouldnt buy a sr20 tranny from the junk yard...


----------



## meeky moose (Apr 21, 2004)

example.. i went to the local pic and pull.. found 1 NX 1600.. 5-speed trans was in it.. $75... alot cheaper than any rebuild, lol.. gonna snag it first chance i get..


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

to answer the guys question about the tech breakdown of the tranny, go buy a chiltons or hynes (the hynes can be found at autozone). as for trannys at a junkyard, could be a cheap alternative, use it till the other one is rebuilt. all in all it could just be low tranny fluid, bent shift fork and such.


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

you guys need to understand that trannys can be found in any condition anywhere. your not guaranteed to necessarily find a good or bad tranny at a junkyard. like dood said you never know until you install it. GENERALLY speaking, you are better off finding a lower milage tranny at a junkyard. a higher milage one is more prone to needing repair.

that said, if you cant find a lower milage tranny (sub 90k) your better off having someone rebuild it. you most likely dont have the experience needed to complete this job correctly since your begging for help. The rebuild will be alot more expensive than just buying a used tranny with lower miles on it.


----------

